# corsair H100i Treiber Öffnet sich nicht mehr



## zerrocool88 (9. September 2013)

*corsair H100i Treiber Öffnet sich nicht mehr*

Hallo Leute


Und zwar wollte ich eben mal in meine corsair H100i Einstellungen doch dann kam die Meldung(Siehe bild). Ich habe den Treiber neu Installiert leider ohne Erfolg. Ich habe die Tage nichts am Rechner Geändert oder neu installiert.

Das Einzige was ich gemacht habe ist Ich habe Die LGFirmware Update Sachen aus dem Autostart genommen da sie in Verbindung Mit Sc2 einen BOSD ausgelöst haben. Hat Einer einen tipp für mich?. Die H100i wird auch nicht im Gerätemanager Angezeigt (Falls sie da überhaut angezeigt wird). Ich Habe davon 0 Ahnung....

Ich danke euch schon einmal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. September 2013)

*AW: corsair H100i Treiber Öffnet sich nicht mehr*

da dürftest du eventuell bereits die antwort drin finden
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## cryzen (9. September 2013)

*AW: corsair H100i Treiber Öffnet sich nicht mehr*

Blöde Frage, haste es im Admin Modus probiert , installier mal framenetwork 4.5 ,vorher aber Corsair Link deinstallieren ,dann neu aufspielen


----------



## zerrocool88 (9. September 2013)

*AW: corsair H100i Treiber Öffnet sich nicht mehr*

als admin gehts auch nicht. Ich habe momentan die Net.4.0 schon installiert soll ich es jetzt deinstallieren ? mich wundert es ziemlich stark das das auf einmal nicht mehr geht. Im netz findet man zwar ein paar die auch probleme haben mit dem Treiber aber nicht in der art.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. September 2013)

*AW: corsair H100i Treiber Öffnet sich nicht mehr*

treiber und software komplett deinstallieren, pc ausmachen, ubs kabel von der pumpe abziehen, starten. 
dann nach anleitung neimachen bin grad nicht sicher, ob corair erst treiber+software sagt, oder erst hardware.


----------



## zerrocool88 (9. September 2013)

*AW: corsair H100i Treiber Öffnet sich nicht mehr*

OHA ich habe sowas noch nie gemacht und habe ihn mir extra zusammen bauen lassen -.-´. Solange die lüfter sich drehen und die cpu kühl bleibt kann ich es mir doch bestimmt sparen oder ^^... Ich fummel da eigentlich ziemlich ungern jetzt dran rum.


----------



## ztrew (9. September 2013)

Des ist nun wirklich kein hexenwerk du siehst ja welche kabel von der kühlung kommen. Einfach einmal vorher erden und dann kann da eigentlich nichts schiefgehen.


----------



## zerrocool88 (9. September 2013)

*AW: corsair H100i Treiber Öffnet sich nicht mehr*

Also Ich 1 Kabel Geht von der H100i direkt an den CPU_Fan ich nehme an das ist der lüfter oder halt die Lüfter steuerung und dann sehe ich nur noch 2 kabel wie sie auf das CPU ding gehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und welcher ist nun der usb? "Kopf kratz"


----------



## ztrew (9. September 2013)

Ja kannst du das gehäuse auf der anderen seite aufmachen? Bzw das kabel müsste unten am mb wieder rauskommen und an einen der usb header gehen.


----------



## zerrocool88 (9. September 2013)

*AW: corsair H100i Treiber Öffnet sich nicht mehr*

ah ich glaube ich weiss was du meinst. Wenn ich oben den deckel am gehäuse ab mache sehe ich direkt den radiator und von da gehen die beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf die einadere seite..


----------



## ztrew (9. September 2013)

*AW: corsair H100i Treiber Öffnet sich nicht mehr*

Ja genau das kabel sollte unten ans mb führen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. September 2013)

*AW: corsair H100i Treiber Öffnet sich nicht mehr*

die zwei an dem lüfter sind klar. der einzelne, der an cpu_fan angeschlossen ist, ist nur dazu da, damit die pumpendrehzal ans mainboard gegeben wird. manche mainboard starten nciht, ohne dass sie ein rpm-signal an cpu_fan haben. 
das letzte kabel (mit dem gewinkelten stecker) ist die usb-verbindung, die sorgt dafür, dass die pumpe überhaupt vom pc und der software erkannt werden kann.


----------



## zerrocool88 (9. September 2013)

*AW: corsair H100i Treiber Öffnet sich nicht mehr*

so habe alles gemacht usb raus und wieder rein plus deintalliert und neu installiert und der treiber geht immer noch nicht. Man hört zwar das geräusch das was getrennt wurde vom pc und wieder eingesteckt leider zwecklos. Ist es richtig das sie mir auch im Gerätemanager nicht angezeigt wird?.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. September 2013)

*AW: corsair H100i Treiber Öffnet sich nicht mehr*

im gerätemanager sollte zumindest ein "unbekanntes gerät" sein. korrekt erkannt werden kann die ohne den treiber nicht


----------



## zerrocool88 (9. September 2013)

*AW: corsair H100i Treiber Öffnet sich nicht mehr*

so also im Geräte Manager wird er jetzt nicht erkannt zumindest finde ich ihn nicht. Mir ist aber aufgefallen sobald ich in den Corsair Ordner gehe ist da eine exe die heißt CorsairLINK_HardwareMonitor sobald ich sie einmal öffne und dann auf den Treiber gehe funktioniert er -.-´...


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. September 2013)

*AW: corsair H100i Treiber Öffnet sich nicht mehr*

dann solltest du den autostart für den corsair link hardware monitor wieder aktivieren. anscheinend hast du den ausversehen deaktiviert. sonst manuell eine verknüpfung zu der datei in den autostart ordner legen


----------



## zerrocool88 (10. September 2013)

*AW: corsair H100i Treiber Öffnet sich nicht mehr*

Ich hatte Mal geguckt ob ich da vielleicht ausversehen was deakriviert habe. Leider steht da nichts von Corsaior Ich hatte Nur was von LG deaktiviert. Wie bekomme ich denn da was rein ? ich stelle es ja übewr MSconfig aus.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. September 2013)

*AW: corsair H100i Treiber Öffnet sich nicht mehr*

mach einfach wieder an, was du ausgestellt hast, vielleicht ist das vom system falsch erkannt und deswegen steht da LG


----------



## zerrocool88 (10. September 2013)

*AW: corsair H100i Treiber Öffnet sich nicht mehr*

ne das ist wirklich was von LG "Ganz blöd bin ich auch nichtXD". Das ist ein Update tool was ein blue screen verursacht sobald ich StarCraft zocke.


----------

